# Long live the B-11 bomber :) - wheel/tire problem



## Fins510 (Oct 20, 2006)

It has been a while since I posted here. Anyway, I have done some modifications to my ´85 B-11 5 Speed 2dr coupe, such as new 2-inch exhaust w/hi-flow cat and turbo muffler. Replaced both front axle shafts, front struts w/KYB-GRs, and new ceramic brake pads. I had the radiator re-conditioned as my temp gauge was starting to show the engine running hotter. Found a set of 15-inch x 6.5 factory 300zx wheels w/Yoko ES100 205/50-15 and tons of tread life. And I was nicely surprised to find they fit without rubbing.

Anyway, this brings me to my inquiry. I had the wheels/tires balanced and the car aligned by Wheel Works. I still get an intermittent vibration at around 65 to 70 mph. My brother was driving behind me and said that the right rear tire would occasionally wobble. I was on the cell phone with him and when mentioned that the wheel started to wobble, that´s when the vibration was happening. 

If the wheel was bent, would not the wheel wobble constantly? I suspect that it is the wheel but I do not understand what is wrong (bent, or Wheel Jerks messed up the balancing, or both, or maybe the tire is out of round due to defect).

I have since put the wheel on the front right and still feel the vibration intermittently at freeway/highway speeds, but have not had that chance for someone to confirm that now the right front wheel is wobbling. I´m not the least surprised that Wheel Jerks may have seen the problem or not with the wheel/tire. I also ended up getting custom made wheel hub ring set for $80 bux which I probably did not need in the first place. 

Here she is ...


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

if it was bent, yes, it would wobble all the time, so it's probably not bent. had the same issue with my b2200. at highway speeds the right rear would wobble, and quite violently, to the point of chassis shudder. however when i went and checked the wheel, it was tight and looked fine. get it diagnosed properly. i have a feeling it's something worse than a bent wheel.


----------

